# Fish antibiotics question



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am allergic to penicillin. It seems that most of the fish antibiotics are amoxicillin which I am assuming I should avoid. What is an alternative if there is one?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I do believe amoxicillin is the general "all around broad spectrum" antibiotic for fish.I've been in the saltwater reef aquarium keeping hobby for over 20 years,plus I raise tilapia for food.Any meds that I have ever bought/used that contained antibiotics,it has always been amoxicillin.

Sorry.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Tetracycline? Where's a pharmacist when you need one.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ark -

There are a BUNCH of different kinds you can get. Dr Bones and Nurse Amy have some pretty good videos on which ones to use and what you can substitute if allergic. He also covers dosages.

Antibiotics / Fish Antibiotics | Doom and Bloom (TM)


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for that link,Inor.That will help me too.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks all. I just researched a little about Mrs Inor's comment and found this at drugs.com

Penicillin belongs to a class of drugs called beta-lactam antibiotics. These drugs include penicillin and amoxicillin. They are used to treat many common bacterial infections including skin, ear, sinus and upper respiratory infections.

Penicillin allergy is an overreaction by your immune system to penicillin and other*antibiotics*in the beta-lactam family and closely related antibiotics.

Doxycycline belongs to a class of drugs called Tetracyclines. Tetracyclines are unrelated to penicillins and therefore safe to take in hypersensitive patients. Other unrelated antibiotics include quinolones (e.g. ciprofloxacin), macrolides (e.g. clarithromycin), aminoglycosides (e.g. gentamicin) and glycopeptides (e.g. vancomycin).


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the link Inor!

I found this website that sells a variety of different meds.

http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/index.php/fish-antibiotics.html


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Thanks for the link Inor!
> 
> I found this website that sells a variety of different meds.
> 
> Free Shipping on Fish Antibiotics- Fish Mox, Fish Flex, & More!


That is a good company Ark. That is where we bought ours. Shipping was fast (and free).


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been seeing a lot of folks talk about these fish antibiotics. 
Q: How did you come to the conclusion that they are safe for humans?
Q: Wouldnt the dosage be much higher for humans?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If your allergic to penicillin or amoxicillin try erythromyacin or azythromyacin. Third choice is Clindamyacin which has a greater propensity for nausea and diarrhea ( possible side effect with any antibiotic). Eat a cracker with it or something.

Antibiotics for animals are the same ones used in humans.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

BagLady said:


> I've been seeing a lot of folks talk about these fish antibiotics.
> Q: How did you come to the conclusion that they are safe for humans?
> Q: Wouldnt the dosage be much higher for humans?


Lots of people have researched this. Their findings are that antibiotics for humans and animals are all made in the same laboratories and there is no difference between the two. Most of what you purchase from veterinary supply places and sites specializing in fish antibiotics are the same dosages and carry the same markings as you would get from your regular pharmacy (at higher prices and requiring a prescription). You can confirm this yourself at pill identification sites like drugs.com. 
If you plan on adding antibiotics to your stores, I would do it sooner rather than later. I anticipate changes to the laws to prevent people from utilizing this avenue as more people become aware of it. I know of one company that has already shut down their website due to "Restructuring to comply with FDA laws" They've been down for months.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

To be sure, you don't want to take a medication that you are allergic to. When taking antibiotics be sure to use the the correct one for the type of organism you are treating. (Viruses do not respond to antibiotics - only bacteria.) Absolutely be sure to take the correct dose for the correct length of time. Failing to do so can result in a couple of things:

1) You just wasted your money because the organism wasn't sensitive to the drug you were using.
2) Organism resistance results because not all of them were killed off and only the strongest survived: You have a relaspe or the next time you use the drug it won't work. (Exactly why so many meds don't work anymore.)
3) You don't get better, so you start "shot gunning" with different medications. You can end up with a yeast infection, or worse, C.diff infection which can spread to other people and can even be fatal. It can only be treated with antibiotics that you will never have access to.

PS: Many medications will still be useful past their expiration date if stored in a cool, dry, dark place, but you NEVER want to keep any of the tetracyclines/doxycline past their date. They can become toxic.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info RNprepper! I didn't come across that issue with Tetracyclines in my limited search. Good to know!

Restructuring to comply with FDA laws? Sounds like I should go ahead and order before they shut down the other sites.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ciprofloxin is available and has the longest storage life according to the DOD.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Lots of people have researched this. Their findings are that antibiotics for humans and animals are all made in the same laboratories and there is no difference between the two. Most of what you purchase from veterinary supply places and sites specializing in fish antibiotics are the same dosages and carry the same markings as you would get from your regular pharmacy (at higher prices and requiring a prescription). You can confirm this yourself at pill identification sites like drugs.com.
> If you plan on adding antibiotics to your stores, I would do it sooner rather than later. I anticipate changes to the laws to prevent people from utilizing this avenue as more people become aware of it. I know of one company that has already shut down their website due to "Restructuring to comply with FDA laws" They've been down for months.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## bsflower13 (Nov 30, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I've been seeing a lot of folks talk about these fish antibiotics.
> Q: How did you come to the conclusion that they are safe for humans?
> Q: Wouldnt the dosage be much higher for humans?


Baglady, I worked as a vet tech for 20 years and the vet would often give us meds off the shelf when we would need them. They are the same medication you just have to make sure that you take the correct milligram. Amoxicillian is the same product that is given to fish, dogs, cows and humans. Check out tractor supply for all the large animal meds they sell. If in doubt you can always check out the PDR.Net this is what human doctors use to come up with dosages. Hope this helps


----------

